# Fishin in the creeks



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

This year i was hoping to fish in the creeks some. i dunno any good creeks to fish in. Not asking for honey holes or anything like that, just wondering. I am close to scioto brush creek but there isnt really anywhere to walk along or wade thru it. I keep hearing about people fishing in creeks and small rivers. Sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Creek fishing is a TON of fun the adventure and catching whatever hits..i will give you my secret creek bait that never lets me down..a silver rooster tail and red trailer..ive caughrt 2-3 lb smallies ..get dirty and travel and it will reward you..if i have learned anything from creek fishing its..you get out what you put in

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Either get a small boat or drive back roads until you find a good spot, more and likely no one is going to give you a spot. Spots can easily get ruined due to disrespectful people trashing up fields and such. I bet you got a great spot under your nose, just need to look. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just spend a day on the local creeks...you will find them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hint type question,,, Is that deep hole still under/ below the old Stillwell Bridge?
I never fished it, yet. 
Locals usta swim/ jump off that bridge and there were usually catfish trout lines tied across the river.
We seen tons of small sauger and smallies come out of there and heard stories about 3'-4' cats! 
I seen a picture of a cat in the back of a pick-up-truck. It was across the bed,,, touching both wheel-wells. (Our hunting camp is in Dresden)


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Wakitomika creek is a pretty good place to go wading. U catch all kinds of stuff out of it. Smallies, bluegill, rock bass, cats, and even the occasional bowfin and trout. There is a place at the north end of dresden u can go at the old longaberger place. There r also several spots between dresden and frazeysburg on narrows road to pull off. Best all around bait there is a 3" orange and yellow twist tail grub on a jig head. I've been fishing wakatomika ever since i was 10 and have only come away empty handed 3 or 4 times in over 25 years


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

If you live near Lucasville,you want to go west over to Brown and Adams Counties.There's a good number of very good streams in those two counties for wade fishing.I like Ohio Brush Creek,Straight Creek,Eagle Creek and White Oak Creek to name a few.There's many more in that area.Most all have great numbers of smallies in them.1/6 oz. Roostertail spinners and mini-buzzbaits are all you need to carry.I prefer the 1/6oz. spinners because they do less damage to smaller fish than the smaller sizes do.Get a good topo map and you'll find a lot of good streams in your area-good luck.


----------

